# Scored a display case!



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Or.....................my wife did.

She went to her jeweler's shop and he had this case sitting in a corner. $25 later, I drove it home. It needs a little cosmetic TLC and it's a back opening case, which will make for interesting loading of the models, but for $25 I couldn't pass it up.



















Now I have room for *lots* of models.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Oops.................looks like the wrong forum for this thread. I guess it should be in general modeling.:drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow for $25.00 :eek
Excellent score :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Ace Airspeed..Hey man, that's a great looking case and for only $25 bucks....an even better deal..If I were you, I'd put a set of swivel casters on the bottom of it before I loaded it down with all my builds..If it doesn't have them on it already..sure would make it easyer to pull it out so you can get your models in it.......s.moe.........out.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

I scored one similar to that! Mine was from an electonics store going out of business sale!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a good deal for 25 bucks. Looks like it is well lit too. Great for showing off your creations!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice, and well lit too; good find.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Casters are definitely going on soon before I start seriously loading it up.


----------



## Splatcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats a nice case for a sweet price!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great addition, couldn't beat it with a stick :thumbsup:


----------

